# Favorite Pokemon rom hacks?



## TheBluejay (Jun 30, 2012)

I've played Snakewood and Flora Sky and those two rom hacks have blown me away, snakewood for its witty and humorous dialogue and flora sky for its vast and well scripted events. You guy have any favorite rom hacks? If you haven't and can't quite figure out how to patch the files or if it seems to complicated go ahead and PM me, I'll walk you through it and make it easier for you


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 1, 2012)

Isn't Snakewood the one with the zombies? If it is, I've seen it before, but never played it myself. All I really remember is the main character gets really poorly written when they speak, there's a severed Pikachu head, and Gorelax is amazing. If it isn't, I don't know what.

Anyway, I'm playing a hack of FireRed called 'Alternate Evolutions'. It's basically a harder FireRed, with more Pokemon (including ones from Gen 4 and 5), and some Pokemon have different evolutions, as the title implies, with some different types and moves and stats here and there. I love the Pokemon variety. I'm in Cerulean right now and I have a (Dragon/Water) Dratini and a Pawniard. it's pretty great. 

Though Brock was actually really hard, mainly because the fight takes place during a sandstorm and he leads with a Shuckle that knows Curse and Rest. Leech Seed and Night Shade are really good there. I fear what the other Gym leaders have. I remember Surge is really hard, and has a Lanturn, a (Fire, Electric) Plusle, and a (Water/Electric) Minun.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm actually really partial to Quartz, despite how strange and badly-sprited it is. It's got this... charm to it, and it's hilarious to play through. It was also one of the very first full conversions of a Pokemon hack, since most before it had been mostly reskins and maybe some new Pokemon tossed in, or minor edits.

Also I like un-uglifying the 'mons.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 1, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> I'm actually really partial to Quartz, despite how strange and badly-sprited it is. It's got this... charm to it, and it's hilarious to play through. It was also one of the very first full conversions of a Pokemon hack, since most before it had been mostly reskins and maybe some new Pokemon tossed in, or minor edits.


Wasn't there a fan group here that was dedicated to Quartz?

But yes, Brown and Quartz are probably my 2 favorites.


----------



## Dar (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't actually played any ROMs, but I'm thinking about playing a ROM from Arkeis or perhaps Ash Gray.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Garnet looks like it's going to be good, but who knows when it'll be released. EDIT: Oh hey, demo in July. And it's not a hack, it's a fangame with custom code.

There was another Japanese one I heard of that was good, but the name escapes me right now.

EDIT: Ah, they're Altair and Sirius.


----------

